# Fantail Questions



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

I got in a rescue pigeon this afternoon that turned out to be a fantail with all its tail feathers cut off to about 1-2 inches in length. Took me a bit to really figure this out since I was told the bird was found in a motel parking lot and was unable to fly. The bird was filthy with oily/greasy dirt everywhere. When I first looked at it with that tailend up in the air I was thinking it had a terrible spine injury or something. Thankfully another look showed up the cut off feathers, and then I realized that it was a fantail missing its tail.

Anyway .. do fantails fly or are they ground birds? Do they eat the same diet as other pigeons? How long might it take for the tail feathers to regenerate?

The bird will be a beauty when cleaned up and the tail has regrown. It is predominantly white with a little black on the head and down the back of the neck. The tail feathers would be black if there were any of them really left. The wings are white with black tips.

Any info appreciated.

Terry Whatley


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Terry,

Thanks for saving another bird, as you always do. 

Fantails can fly: somewhat. Mine enjoy going outside with the other species, and can fly short distances. But, they are to heavy to go far. Getting to the roof of the shed is a big project for them. 

On the tail feathers, they probably will not be replaced until he/she molts again. I'd expect that in the spring sometime. It seems that if the feathers are simply gone, the bird will replace them right away, but if they're cut, they must wait for a molt. Occasionaly, we have a roller who breaks or bends a feather while flying. I usually remove the feather completely, and the bird replaces it in a few weeks. But for cut feathers, like you'd have when you trim a show pigeon or something, these feathers are not replaced until the molt. Good luck with your new friend, we raise many breed, but fantails are one of my favorites. Enjoy!!

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info on the fantails. Did I read here recently that the tail feathers are sometimes cut to enhance the chances of a successful mating? If that was the reason (it certainly is not a professional trimming job as would be done on a show bird), is this most likely a female?

I also read somewhere that fantails do a little twitchy kind of thing with the head and neck. When I saw this bird doing it, I about had a coronary as I thought something drastic was happening, so was much relieved to see that this is just something they do.

Terry Whatley


----------



## cataclsm (Jun 2, 2001)

Hi Terry,

Yes its very common to trim the tail feathers on fantails for breeding so that could be the case with your rescue bird. Some breeders trim both the male and females tail so its hard to say what the sex might be.

The head bobbing is also a trait of Fantails.


------------------
Malystryx Lofts
http://www.malystryx.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional info on my new bird. I guess it will be wait and see on the male/female question. Also happy for the confirmation on the head bobbing/twitchy behavior.

Here are a couple of pictures of the bird taken today:
http://www.rims.net/fantail.htm 

That "blob" in the second picture is what is left of the tail.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited October 22, 2001).]


----------

